# Progesterone levels?



## gustav72

HI All...I have started the infertility process. :( I'm having all the blood tests before I can even meet with the doctor. My progesterone level was 3.9 on day 22 of my cycle. I thought I was ovulating at day 10-12. I was pretty discouraged when I got this result. This is pretty low, right?

My prolactin level was fine.

My next blood test will be next week for the FSH, pretty nervous about it. I just turned 40 last month and TTC with our first.


----------



## Coolstar

gustav72 said:


> HI All...I have started the infertility process. :( I'm having all the blood tests before I can even meet with the doctor. My progesterone level was 3.9 on day 22 of my cycle. I thought I was ovulating at day 10-12. I was pretty discouraged when I got this result. This is pretty low, right?
> 
> My prolactin level was fine.
> 
> My next blood test will be next week for the FSH, pretty nervous about it. I just turned 40 last month and TTC with our first.

U r not alone hun :hugs:.I did my test and my level was just 2.4 :cry: and i read anything below 5 means no ov.


----------



## gustav72

Sorry Coolstar...so, are you seeing any results with the Clomid? I haven't met with a doctor yet, but am assuming that's the direction they will have me go in and/or progesterone supplements.


----------



## Coolstar

My 1st round of Clomid 50mg, my level was 4.6 so he upped my dose to 100mg.I have not received my CD21 results yet.Will let u know when i get.Pls do update me when you meet your doc.


----------



## gustav72

Thanks Coolstar...I'm going in tomorrow to get my estrogen and FSH levels checked, a bit anxious about it. We are hoping to meet with the doctor soon! Good luck!! I'm hoping this clomid cycle works for you!


----------



## Coolstar

I have read low progesterone usually makes one Estrogen dominant although i have not checked my estrogen level.Do let me know when you get the results.Wish u all the luck.


----------



## jenkb123

I have had some positive experience with clomid and Provera (progesterone supplements). 

I am 37 (and my husband is 41) and we are ttc #1 (neither of us have any children). We started ttc as soon as we got married a year and a half ago. Due to my really long cycles and our ages they started looking at infertility issues about 7 months ago. My cycles were 50-60 days apart and I would often bleed for 3-4 weeks straight. They did a bunch of testing. My progesterone tested low. It did also show my estrogen levels were high so I think that they do go together. A theory was that due to low progesterone my body wasn't getting the right signals about when to start and stop bleeding. This allowed the estrogen to take over and let things build up way too long which caused me to bleed to long (a nasty cycle). I was given Provera (progesterone supplement) to kickstart my cycle. After the Provera I had 2 months of more regular cycles (about 30 days between, bleeding for a week). When the next cycle did not come when it should (and I was testing bfn) they decided to try clomid. I took Provera first to force cd1 and I took 50mg of Clomid from day 3 -7. We then did follicle tracking to see how things were progressing. The first day I went in for tracking (on a Friday) they said I had two follicles that looked promising and that that they expected I should ovulate by the time I came in for the next appointment (Monday). When I went in Monday nothing had happened. Again they said any minute. I went in Wednesday and again nothing had changed. At this point they figured that I might not ovulate on my own. I was given an HCG shot (10,000mg) to help force my body to ovulate. When I went back in Friday one of the follicles had collapsed which they said indicated ovulation. Due to the HCG shot I had to wait longer to test as a bfp would likely be the result of the leftover HCG from the shot. When it was all clear I had a real bfp and was ecstatic!! Unfortunately I had a miscarriage and lost the baby which has been very hard (but not related to the fertility treatments....it was just one of those unfortunate things that can happen to anyone). The fact that we figured out a way to get a bfp is still a very positive thing. I have to try and focus on that. 

I hope that clomid works for you Coolstar!! Have you been given the option of follicle tracking. I would highly recommend it if it is available. Without the tracking we wouldn't have seen that I wasn't ovulating on my own and I wouldn't have been given the HCG shot. Without the shot I don't think it would have worked. I am hoping that it will work for me again. 

I just got my first af after my m/c and was anxious to try again. Unfortunately I can't get the tracking this month due to Christmas holidays but I will try the clomid without it and see what happens. If it doesn't work I will try it with the tracking again next month.

I hope you get some answers with your testing Gustav!! This whole infertility process can be discouraging at times....we just have to try to focus on the fact that each new piece of information we get from testing can get us that much closer to figuring out the magic formula to create our bfp!!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks jenkb123, i am sorry for your mc but i pray that u get your bfp soon.I have not done follicle tracking just going with clomid.Did progesterone test last thur but yet to get my results.
Thank you so much for the info.At least there is some hope for ladies like us !!


----------



## gustav72

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage jenkb123...thoughts are with you. I'm glad they figured out how to kickstart ovulation for you! Keep us posted.

I got my FSH test and estrogen back....both were normal and my FSH was 6.6, which I was very happy about since I'm 40. I'm still unsure about the progesterone, but the interesting thing is I took my level on CD 22 but then started my period early on CD 25, so thinking the low level could be because it is supposed to dip before menstruation. We finally have an appointment scheduled with the infertility doctor on 1/10/13...in the meantime, we will try again this month and I will concentrate on keeping myself busy and not obsessing! :) I wish positive pregnancy tests for us all soon!


----------



## Coolstar

gustav72: Glad that your results came back normal.I am yet to get my results.Maybe u can check your progesterone once more, it might be fluke that your level was so low that time.


----------



## gustav72

Thanks Coolstar..we'll see what they say in January...in the meantime we will keep trying.


----------



## Coolstar

Hi gustav72 just thought i would share my results with u.Got a call from my Dr now and he told me my level jumped to 9.7 and he said that it means i did ovulate.So i would be continuing with 100mg Clomid.
I was researching from long time that does clomid increases progesterone level, seems it does :)


----------



## gustav72

Thanks for the update...that's wonderful news!!! I wish you a positive pregnancy test soon! Keep me updated!


----------



## Coolstar

Its a small step but at least a positive step in our ttc direction.Also i have started b complex 100 from this cycle.I had read that b6 helps with progesterone and i guess i have nothing to lose.


----------



## gustav72

Small steps are good at this point I think....I haven't heard about the B6...hmmm, maybe I'll get some. Did your doctor recommend this for you?


----------



## Coolstar

No gustav72 my doc did not recommend it, i have recommended it to myself lol :) I did some research.B6 is also called a fertility booster and if you have LPD it helps with that also.You can goggle it .Also you should not take b6 alone and it should be balanced with other B vits.


----------



## gustav72

Good to know! :)


----------



## Coolstar

Pls do update me after your appointment with FS or better if you get BFP this cycle :)


----------



## gustav72

Will do! Keep me posted as well...counting down until the 10th. My husband and I were saying how great it would be if we got pregnant this month and had to cancel our appointment! :)


----------



## Coolstar

It does happens to some ladies and I hope u r one of them :). Hope i get my bfp soon too.FXed for both of us.I will keep u posted.


----------



## gustav72

Just checking in to see how you are doing coolstar? Also, anyone else on this thread. How are you all? 
I'm feeling a bit bummed today....really was hopeful December was the month and then AF showed up today, really put me in a funk. I have my appointment with the reproductive endocrinologist on Thursday. We were really hoping to be pregnant before. I feel pretty discouraged, but know I need to stay positive. It's hard sometimes.


----------



## Coolstar

Don't lose hope Gustav.This was my 2nd round on Clomid 100mg.Today is CD22 and i went for blood test but AF showed up today afternoon so i think i did not ovulate this cycle.Waiting for the report so that i can discuss my next step.Meantime i am taking 2 months break from ttc (it's really making me insane :( ).All the best for your appointment.Pls do update me how it goes.I will update you when i get a call from my doctor.


----------



## gustav72

Sorry to hear Coolstar...do let me know what your doctor suggests. It is good to take a break if the stress is becoming too overwhelming. We took a break from TTC over the summer. It was helpful for sure!


----------



## gustav72

One question, Coolstar....how did you feel on the Clomid?


----------



## Coolstar

I did not have any side effects on Clomid.Only my bbt temps were high.I guess even your doc would put you on clomid.Can i ask you for how long you are ttc?


----------



## gustav72

We've been trying for about a year and a half, but not solid, we've taken breaks here and there due to stress. 

I turned 40 in November. My husband is 44. You?


----------



## Coolstar

We started ttc last Jan and i reached my 1 yr mark.Although i took a cycle off last yr.I am really sad and depressed now :(


----------



## gustav72

I'm sorry Coolstar, don't give up hope. I can empathize with how you are feeling. I have felt very discouraged the past couple days, especially yesterday when AF showed up. It's hard when another month goes by...I get it. Try to do something to keep your mind off of it, like dinner with a friend, a good book or a movie. I know it's not always easy when it feels like a lot of your thoughts are occupied with TTC.


----------



## Coolstar

It's really so tough and i just hate every moment of it.I am so grumpy and i fight with my DH so much.That's why we are taking 2 months off.Pls do update me how your appointment goes.


----------



## gustav72

I do understand. I think a break can be helpful. My DH and I were fighting more and TTC was putting a huge strain on both of us and and as a couple, taking a break for three months this past summer was a really good thing for us. I'm sure it will be great for you two as well. Have some fun together and don't talk about anything TTC related and just have fun! Take care!


----------



## notrustyyet

gustav72 said:


> HI All...I have started the infertility process. :( I'm having all the blood tests before I can even meet with the doctor. My progesterone level was 2.79ng/ml on day 22 of my cycle. I thought I was ovulating at day 10-12. I was pretty discouraged when I got this result. This is pretty low, right?
> 
> My prolactin level was fine.
> 
> My next blood test will be next week for the FSH, pretty nervous about it. I just turned 40 last month and TTC with our first.

I only had progesterone tested once (2.9) CD 22 of the month I had a chemical pregnancy. (CD 29 BFP, 2 days later, spotting, temp drop, BFN) Obviously, 2.9 is low. So did I MC due to low progesterone or because poor egg/ovulation, makes low progesterone? My OBGYN thought the later, but I used the stongest OTC progesterone cream I could get, and it took another 7 mos to get BFP, but it happened. The low dose DHEA could have helped increase natural levels too. My MD wouldn't give me RX prometrium until AFTER I became pregnant.....


----------



## Coolstar

notrustyyet: Just wanted to ask you were you taking Clomid also? My level without med was 2.4 and my doc told me that it meant i did not ov. And what OTC progesterone cream you were using? I guess one need to use Progesterone cream after ovulation till AF.And congrats for BFP :)


----------



## Coolstar

Gustav: I thought about updating you.My doc called me and said my level was 0.8 this cycle.I am really devastated and sad today.I don't know how much can i take all of the shit.Even without med my level was not so low.


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Gustav wanted to check how your appointment went? Hope you have some positive answers and steps.


----------



## gustav72

Your progesterone level was 0.8? What does he recommend?? I'm sorry, that is discouraging, but hopefully you got some good answers on how to raise your levels. Let me know.

I have my appointment in a couple of hours. Anxious.


----------



## Coolstar

gustav72 said:


> Your progesterone level was 0.8? What does he recommend?? I'm sorry, that is discouraging, but hopefully you got some good answers on how to raise your levels. Let me know.
> 
> I have my appointment in a couple of hours. Anxious.

He did not say anything.Meantime I am going for 2nd opinion on Jan'18th.Do let me know how your appointment goes.


----------



## gustav72

Sorry he didn't say much about it. It seems like there are things you can do to increase level.

Thanks for checking. Our appointment was mixed. Basically, he told us all the options going forward and it's up to us to decide how aggressive we want to be with treatments (clomid only, clomid with IUI, hormone shots with IUI or IVF). He thought my blood tests and my husband's analysis was fine and referred to "unexplained infertility". He did order a HSG and a pelvic ultrasound for me, although I have a memory I had an allergic reaction to iodine when I was a kid, so wouldn't be able to do the HSG if I'm allergic to iodine. Anyway, it was not the clarification I was hoping for. Unfortunately, we don't have any other insurance options, so this month we will try naturally again and then decide our next steps and hope nothing structurally is wrong with me. I'm confused about it all right now.


----------



## Coolstar

I dont get it why did he said Unexplained when your progesterone level was low.He should do something to increase your progesterone level.I know the only solution FS have is Clomid,IUI or IVF. But they wont resolve the root cause.I will do update you when i have my 2nd opinion.


----------



## gustav72

He indicated my progesterone wasn't very low for where it was in my cycle, I started my period three days after my progesterone test. He said over 3.0 was fine and I am ovulating due to my positive LH tests, BBT charts, etc.


----------



## Coolstar

gustav72 said:


> He indicated my progesterone wasn't very low for where it was in my cycle, I started my period three days after my progesterone test. He said over 3.0 was fine and I am ovulating due to my positive LH tests, BBT charts, etc.

It's a good news that you dont have a progesterone problem.Hope everything works out for you soon :hugs:


----------



## gustav72

Thanks Coolstar....I wish all the best for you!


----------



## notrustyyet

Coolstar said:


> notrustyyet: Just wanted to ask you were you taking Clomid also? My level without med was 2.4 and my doc told me that it meant i did not ov. And what OTC progesterone cream you were using? I guess one need to use Progesterone cream after ovulation till AF.And congrats for BFP :)

First I had to edit, my 22 day progesterone level was 2.79 ng/ml, (not 3.9) very low, they usually say over 3 signals ovulation...but I tested 8dpo, so maybe it dropped a little? You are supposed to check 7dpo. T

That month I had a chem pregnancy, so I obviously DID ovulate, but with a poor quality egg apparently, hence the low progesterone...I always get biphasic charts, with temp going up after O, so I AM ovulating, but at this age, sadly most of the eggs are not good. It's an odds thing though, you just have to keep trying month after month, and every once in a while our ovaries spit out a good one. The secretary in the RE's office I consulted with told me her mom got pregnant at 47!!!! 

No, I wasn't on clomid. My OB was going to let me try it, wanted a sperm test from DH, but he was so nervous/inexperienced most of it shot out of the little cup apparently, (we should have just done it another day, total wast of $$ but I wanted to try the clomid ASAP) so his volume came up low, everything else normal, except viscosity increased, (so HE from then on used Mucinex about 5 days before I O'd) 

Anyway, OB said she wouldn't give me clomid, as problem could be my DH....I changed OB's since getting pregnant as last one also wouldn't put me on Prometrium even after my BFP, when she had previously promised to do so. In hindsight, she was rather hostile about the whole notion of me getting pregnant at my age.

To see what supplements I (and DH) did use look at my orignal post:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html

The OTC progesterone cream I used was Natpro, 2,000 mg /tube. I originally was using Pro-gest, about 900 mg/2 oz. tube, but it's also much greasier, so with the amount I needed felt gross/sticky, Natpro is much lighter/water based. I used about 160 mg/day (1 1/2 tsp/day) second half of cycle to approximate Prometrium RX, so I basically used almost a full tube of Natpro/month. They offer a deal where you get 3 for a reduced price.


----------



## Coolstar

notrustyyet: Thank you so much for the reply.Well i think my problem is same as your's since i always get +opk, biphasic chart and sometime triphasic also but AF always shows up.When i tested my progesterone level was 2.4 and my Doc said that i did not ov but i have a feeling that i do ovulate but my egg quality is not good :( so it's diff for me to get pregnant.So i guess it is all up to my luck now hoping that my body release a good egg so that i can get my BFP.


----------



## gustav72

Hi Coolstar....how are you doing?


----------

